# GT: Game 56- Clippers vs. Hornets 3/1



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Mar 1
7:30pm
TV: FSN, NBALP
</center>


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Prediction: Hornets 68, Clippers 195.

Cassell & Brand both go for 80+ points.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

It's bobblehead night!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets cut back on the silly turnovers guys. Can get away with it with the bobcats, but not the hornets. Wonder where we would be if paul declared 2 years ago, and we took him instead of livvy. We might have made the playoffs last year, possibly ended up with a lower pick like 17 or something, and then ended up drafting granger. haha.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This team is up there by the Clippers. They lost to them big las time and I am sure the Clipper players remember this. It helps that they will be playing tonight and should be tired for tomarrow.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if Vin will get any time tonight, even Singleton


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Radmanovic, Brand, and Rebraca vs. Paul, Synder, Mason, West, and Brown


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Glad to see Zelly in their, now plz win Clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand jumps and wins the tap.

Radman for 3!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Synder air balls.

Brand shoots, it bounces a few times but misses.

Mason gets an easy layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell scores from the baseline.

Brown hits a long 2.

Brand misses a jumper.

Paul misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals it.

Someone on the Clippers looses it.

Brown scores on the s jumper.

Radman for a LOOOOONG 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West gets blocked?

Cassell misses the layup.

Synder misses and the ball goes out on the Hornets.

Brand gets stripped.

Synder drives and gets fouled by Radman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Synder makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley to Rebraca for the easy bucket.

Clippers up, 9-7.

Mason posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman hits a TOUGH 3!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh no but Radman picks up his 2nd foul....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha Mason has the ugliest FT shot.

Mason makes both FT's.

Livingston to Rebraca for the jumper.

Mason drives and scores off of the bounce.

Livy misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West hits a jumper.

Rebraca posts up and misses.

Paul misses a 3.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West misses?

Cassell misses hits patent jumper.

Paul with a sweet pass to Synder for the Jam.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca drives and gets fouled and will shoot 2 after the timeout.

Clippers down 17-16.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

McCarty fouls Paul.

McCarty fouls Mason on the shot.

Mason makes 1 out of 2.

West fouls Rebraca, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes a nice jumper.

Paul drives for the jam.

Rebraca gets stripped and Paul takes it for the score.

Brand misses but Rebraca taps it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks Paul and forces a shot clock violation.

Brand throws it away.

Paul to Mason for the jam.

Brand finally scores on the easy move.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West scores on the long jumper.

Rebraca misses but gets it back.

Brand scores on a very unique shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul to A. Williams for the jam.

Livingston picks up the offensive foul.

Paul scores...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Hornets 30

STOP THE PICK AND ROLL!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The usual defensive woes... how many dunks have the Hornets had this quarter? ...and they've had a lot of wide open jumpers too.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

At least 4-5 dunks for the Hornets.

Someone on the Hornets misses.

Brand drives and banks it in.

Butler drives and scores easily.

Brand hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson (who is he?) misses a jumper.

McCarty for 3!!!!!!!!!

Tied game.

Marc Jackson throws up a shot and gets lucky.

Brand misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Hornets.

Brand gets fouled by March Jackson, non-shooting.

Brand can't handle the pass.

Someone on the Hornets misses..

Cassell misses, Brand gets it and misses.

Norris misses, Mobley rebounds.

Brand drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Butler gets blocked by Livingston on the jumper.

Cassell misses a 3.

Johnson misses a 3.

LIVINGSTON WITH A NICE PASS TO MOBLEY FOR A 3!!!!

Timeout, Clippers up, 37-34.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman and Ndong are both in now.

Jackson misses but Brown cleans up.

Ndong to Cassell for the jumper.

Cassell fouls Norris.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West misses a jumper, Ndong rebounds.

Cassell to Ndong who gets fouled on the shot, nice pass by Cassell.

Ndong hits 1 out of 2.

Hornets loose the ball, Clippers ball.

Radman misses a 3 but Brown fouls Ndong on the rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell posts up and misses.

Cassell picks up his 2nd foul as the refs let Brown walk but call the foul on Cassell after.

Brand and Rebraca are back in.

Brown makes both FT's.

Cassell hits a 3!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mason misses.

Radman air balls a 3.

West scores.

Timeout taken, Clippers up, 43-40.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses a 3.

West scores on the layup.

Paul steals it and dishes it to Mason for the score.

Radman passes up a 3 and gives a nice dish to Livy for the easy layup.

Rebraca fouls Mason, non-shooting.

Mason banks it in.

Radman drives and misses the jumper.

Paul to West for the score.

Cassell misses a 3.

Brand steals it and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Synder misses a 3 but Butler rebounds it.

Synder scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 47
Hornets 51

Believe it or not the Clippers were up by a few but that was when Paul wasn't playing. When he came back the Clippers went back to being down.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

cassell is chucking like a moron again. stop shooting less and pass.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man why are they doubling Chris Paul???

**** make him make some shots 1 on 1, when they double him he just gets it to the open man

damnit 

STOP DOUBLING HIM 

and give it in more to EB then from their dish it out ....and yea Sam should start missing if his shots

are not going in geesh!! but stop damn doubling Chris paul **** 

oh and does anyone know what 4-03-06 and it says "The Ticket is Coming"

they keep on showing that date during Lakers games aaand CLipper games alot.... whats on that

date or what???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mason misses a jumper.

Rebraca misses in and out.

Brown hits a jumper.

Mobley posts up and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown misses, Radman rebounds.

Mobley misses a 3.

Synder scores on a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Mobley whos misses.

Paul scores.

Dunleavy is pissed and takes a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets BLOCKED.

Mason misses.

Paul sells a foul on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mason scores on the layup.

Mobley hits a 3!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West misses, Radman rebounds.

Brand steps out of bounds.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Walter... wow. if only he'd played as well in the first half of the season.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, Hornets were held to 8 points in that quarter.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The Hornets are so pathetic right now... it's unbelievable that everything could be going wrong for them... I mean they're not even getting foul shots.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

No no no, the Hornets are a good team, it's just that the Clippers are a great team. :banana: 

I like CP3


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Now if we can just hold the hornets to less than 10 poitns in the 4th quarter! :banana:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I know the Hornets are good... they wouldn't be 6th seed if they weren't but it has to be said they've been playing some awful basketball since the beginning of the 3rd and the game has all but slipped out of their reach... which is good for us of course.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

M-Blade said:


> I know the Hornets are good... they wouldn't be 6th seed if they weren't but it has to be said they've been playing some awful basketball since the beginning of the 3rd and the game has all but slipped out of their reach... which is good for us of course.


Actually, the Clippers just locked them down, no big deal. This is a taste to the hornets of how intense the Playoffs will be if they face the Clippers...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, the Clippers are so close to holding the Hornets to 2 single digit quarters... 2 of them.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's BAKER!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Up 23 points, it's Garbage time... come on reserves, hold them to less than 10 points in the 4th!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Korolev is in the game, our human Victory cigar is in the game! :clown:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, prevent them from scoring 4 points in the last minute Clips!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Blah hornets now have 7 points in the 4th quarter..


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Stupid foul on N'Dong... now the Hornets can score up to 9 points off free throws! :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes he missed both, 7 points still for NO.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

8 points...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

YES we held the Hornets to 8 points in each of the 3rd and 4th Quarters...

16 points total at the half, oh man we are such a good defensive team. Lockdown!

WOOHOO!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

haha I left when the Hornets were at 59 with so much time left and they only scored 8 pts in 1.5 quarters (maybe more).


----------

